# House shower cleaning.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have a wet room which has a glass screen, we have noticed that the anti slip flooring at the base of the screen needs a really strong effort to clean, as apposed to the rest of the floor. We have tried all sorts of products and nothing seems to shift it easily.The floor is always squeegeed after showers, as is the screen.
Has anyone else had this problem and what did you use, or has anyone a practical solution.Removing the screen is not practical.

cabby


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

A lot depends on whether you have hard or soft water. If it's hard, limescale may well be a problem. If so, try hot white vinegar or lemon juice on it, or a specific limescale remover.Limescale traps dirt and mould, making it difficult to remove.

After treatment for limescale, or if your water is soft, then try cleaning by first pouring neat bleach on the staining. Leave overnight, then scrub with a soft brush (or even an old toothbrush at hard to reach areas).

MAKE SURE all trace of vinegar, lemon juice, limescale remover or any acid is removed with plenty of rinsing with water before using bleach. Never combine any acid with bleach!

Hope this helps. You don't say how large an area you have to deal with. My kitchen floor has non slip tiles, they have veins in them that trap dirt, and only hard scrubbing removes this. It's a big floor, and I'm getting tired of scrubbing on my hands and knees, and have just sent for a floor scrubber from Coopers of Stortford. I'll let you know how I get on with it, If you want. Linda


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Fortunately the area is only about an inch wide and 3 ft long. As we have hard water I will try your idea and buy some limescale remover, although I do have some white wine vinegar I could use up. 

cabby.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

To keep the glass shower screen clear and free from water "spots" mix up a spray bottle with a dash of washing up liquid AND (most important) a dash of "Rinse Aid" like wot you use in the dishwasher. 

Squeegee the shower screen off after each use (cheapo squeegee from Halfords or similar) then spray a little of "the mixture" onto the screen and squeegee again. It works a treat for us, keeps the glass screen free from water spots/streaks/limescale "bloom", the water here is so hard you need a hammer and chisel to turn the taps on !!!!

Also if you need to clean the grout there is a brilliant product sold by B&Q its brand name is "HG" does EXACTLY what it says on the spray bottle and at £4 its also a bargain.

Both of the above tips were given to me by the local company I purchased all my new bathroom stuff from, seems they know what they are talking about.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Andy, but it is not the screen we have problems with, it is the strip of anti slip flooring at the base of the screen about and inch wide and length of the screen.I wondered ,rather than possibly damaging the floor by scrubbing, there is a better way to clean the residue build up away.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It all depends on what you are trying to remove from the floor and what the floor is made of (acrylic/plastic or stone based shower tray?) 

Is it limescale or a build up of soap etc??? 

If it limescale then a descaler of some description such as lemon juice or vinegar (or a proprietary product) is required.

If its soap etc then a strong detergent and a brush of appropriate stiffness (oooo-eer matron!!) for the flooring will be required. If its acrylic/ABS/fibreglass then be careful of what you use on it as the surface can easily be damaged 

Just a thought BUT is the surface you are attempting to clean actually covered in a thin film of silicone sealant from when the screen was installed??? (if none of the purchased stuff is doing the job that could be your problem) If it is then it will be a bugger to clean and the ONLY option is to get a silicone solvent and attack the floor with that.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have some white wine vinegar left over that i thought of trying, as we think it is limescale. We do squeegee the screen every day after showers to try and cut this down , it is not so bad, but will see what happens.Thanks for suggestions.

cabby


----------

